# Gourami with Angelfish



## fishchic (Sep 14, 2009)

How would blue gourami fish get along with angelfish. It is a 40 gallon tank?


----------



## DragonFish (Mar 31, 2009)

Many would say otherwise, but I've never had a problem with Gouramis with my Angel.....I suppose it would come down to the individual fishs personality in the end, and if you have lots of plants/hiding spots to break up the line of site, create territories, ext.
I'd be wary of Blue Grouamis however....they can get _very_ mean.


----------



## Byron (Mar 7, 2009)

How many angels in your 40g? A group of angels would be best on its own, or with small bottom fish like Corydoras, loaches (the smaller peaceful species). But a 40g is not much space for angels.

As noted previously, gouramis can be rough. Generally speaking, similar sized fish do not make good companions for angels. And being such beautiful fish on their own...

Byron.


----------



## catfishtabbi (Nov 10, 2008)

I think that dragonfish said it all. I seen a tank fill of standard blue gouramis at petsmart and they were viscious !! the saleagirl said i could have the ones that were missing an eye/eyse for free... ha ha NOT!!I do want one but know better. I have a standard gold that is happy to live with several dwarf gouramis, but like DF said it just boils down to the fishs' personality and planting strategy, i sort of zig-zag bunches of tall 
subulata and have wisteria three inches away from the corners glass amd a few small others.
I just noticed byrons post beat mine, he must be a great typist. I have a lone angel and she cowers which is unlike an angel, perhaps i don't have a good match there.


----------

